

Indian Mars Orbiter Engine Test-fire Successful - svasan
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/140922/nation-current-affairs/article/mom-enters-martian-gravitational-sphere-influence

======
jimgardener
short update here
[http://www.isro.org/mars/updates.aspx](http://www.isro.org/mars/updates.aspx)

